# wanted: white saddle



## skut (1 Aug 2007)

Preferably san marco rolls, but anything under 20 quid would be good.


----------



## chris42 (4 Aug 2007)

White is very trendy at the moment. I doubt you'll get anything under £20?


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Aug 2007)

and it won't stay white for very long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Aug 2007)

And if it's expensive and a sought-after item, it won't stay on your bike for long.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2007)

A bit out of your price range, but I found this 

http://www.pedalon.co.uk/acatalog/fizik_vitesse_hp_ti_white_pink.html

I have seen an all white one, too.

Here

http://www.pedalon.co.uk/acatalog/fizik_arione_.html


----------



## chris42 (6 Aug 2007)

I have a white SLR and it has been on for about 3500 miles this year. it is really grubby and tatty.
Will be using a black one from now on.
the ones you see the pros with are prob only on the bike a couple of weeks before being replaced.

this is it but in white
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/?action=detail&prodID=13104


----------



## bonj2 (9 Aug 2007)

i've got a black and white one you can have?


----------



## amrushton (10 Aug 2007)

White San Marco Era Pro - as new £20


----------

